# Tell me about 629 trail boss



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I found one and put it on layway. It is a -4 3inch with porting. Any help with history and production #'s?


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

Case hardened hammer and trigger? No Lock? Nice grips. I like!


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I had one and foolishly traded it on who knows what a few years back. I beleive mine was a -4. Very nice soft shooting 44 mag. With the porting it ought to be even softer. Good trigger and accurcy. Mine had hogue grips and no porting. Great shooter and about as fun as a 44 magnum can be.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Pretty lil wrist-cracker. 

Get her dirty and check back with us. 

Great score. 

:smt023


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks to all. I have it home now. Need to get to the range. I put some rubber Houge grips on for now. I found some very nice rosewoods on Smith and Wessons site. Range time on Wend or Thurs.


----------



## timrosin (Jul 19, 2009)

*love........*

Get some 44 special and put through her for a few hundred rounds. You'll love it. Then try some lite mag.
Very soft and easy shooting for a 44. I sold one to a customer and his wife started shooting it and 
she liked it so much she never gave it back to him. He bought another about 2 months later !
Great piece for defense too. Put some glaser silver in it and you will fear no man !
Get a keammer holster from the dillon catalog. Great match for the gun !
T


----------

